# New Air Powered Hunting forum.



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, this is a second try at the Air Powered Hunting forum. This should be a lot better than my first attempt.

http://airpoweredhunting.freeforums.org/

Please register to use this. I would really like to see 50 members by the end of the year. More would be great. Registration is fast, easy, and free.

Thanks in advance,
blowgunner62


----------

